# The Serpent BF



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

The Serpent BF is a squonking RDA only and doesn't come with a normal pin... so this is for the squonking brigade only!

It comes with a wide bore and a 510 adapter with drip tip (Goon Drip Tips fit as well)... it also comes with a single coil restrictor and the normal spare grub screws etc... it also has the tri-screwdriver grub screw tool and this one is better than the normal one we are used to because the shafts are longer.

Now the manual is useless and trying to get the top cap off is a mission until you google a review... I almost lost 3 foofy valves trying to get the cap off until I watched the Mike Vapes review. You simply press the 510 pin and the deck pops up and out of cylinder. Sheeezzzz... why they don't tell you that in the manual is beyond me.

Building is easy and I installed a single 3mm Alien from Bubble Wraps coil...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Quite a noisy airflow but enough air even on the single coil... flavour good... squonking pin hole just fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quite a noisy airflow but enough air even on the single coil... flavour good... squonking pin hole just fine!


I was thinking of pulling the trigger on this one @Rob Fisher, but I think this one is going to end up in the spares box. I think I rather wait for the Pulse 22

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

